
New Year's Resolution: How to make a new start by deleting all Facebook posts - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3017794/mobile-wireless/how-to-delete-all-facebook-posts-photos.html
======
stevep2007
Facebook posts can be a liability. They don't age well especially if you've
written something risque or insulting or posted a compromising photo or video
of yourself. People have been sued, lost their jobs and had their lives ruined
by what they thought at the time was a harmless Facebook post.

With a New Years resolution to post safely, you can give yourself a fresh
start by deleting all your old posts and relax.

